# Cinematic Studio Series - Map bass instruments to correct octaves?



## Mattia Chiappa (Jun 8, 2021)

Does anybody know of a way to move bass instruments from the cinematic studio series to their correct octave? I don’t use key switches so I wouldn’t mind moving those down an octave too. Transposing from the instrument options menu in kontakt doesn’t work. When I do that I can’t get any sound past the octave they are already mapped to.

EDIT: solved


----------



## rudi (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't think there is a way to do so. You can remap the keyswitches to different octaves, but as you found out CSS instruments are locked so you can't change zones, samples, transpose etc.

As to the correct octave, traditionally basses are a transposing instrument and are notated one octave higher than they sound:






Double bass | VSL - Academy







www.vsl.co.at





If anyone knows of a solution I'd be interested to find out too.


----------



## Scamper (Jun 8, 2021)

There are ways to do this in your DAW.

I don't know about other DAWs, but in Cubase, you can use "MIDI Modifiers" as a "MIDI Insert" effect to transpose the notes up by 12. Because the transposition happens before the Kontakt plugin, it doesn't cause any issues with playable ranges and is easy to setup.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jun 8, 2021)

rudi said:


> As to the correct octave, traditionally basses are a transposing instrument and are notated one octave higher than they sound:


I'm a bassist myself, so I'm quite aware of that. If they followed the same logic with all other transposing instruments its would be simply impossible to handle midi ending and moving regions around. It's mapped this way simple because they wanted to have consisted key-switches across all instruments.

I found a way around it though by adding a transposer from the midi effect list.

Thanks


----------



## rudi (Jun 8, 2021)

Good to know about using a MIDI transpose plugin!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 8, 2021)

In logic there is a transpose function in the track window on the left. Just change to -12


----------

